# Baby Isabelle!



## wordstoasong (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey everyone! I had my baby! Baby Surprise was a girl! Isabelle Mary Jade! Born March 29th, 2 weeks early!

Shameless show off! 





Baskets of babies!
March 19th, 7 puppies.
March 29th, baby girl
April 4th, 4 guinea pigs (not pictured)




Tigger Baby!




Professional Shot.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## myLoki (Apr 22, 2011)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats--that's more than three decades in our past.


----------



## Yield (Apr 22, 2011)

[align=center]Wow! She is soooo cute! <3


----------



## LindyS (Apr 22, 2011)

WhoA have we been busy.


----------



## wordstoasong (Apr 22, 2011)

*LindyS wrote: *


> WhoA have we been busy.


LOL, can say that. I was blamed for the "pregnancy fever" in the house.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 22, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 23, 2011)

aw how perfect! congratulations hun! puppies are adorable too!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations she is adorable! And I love her name!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 25, 2011)

Isabelle is gorgeous and I love her name! Those puppies are too cute. I don't know the back story for the puppies, but you definitely need to keep at least one to grow up with Isabelle. They will have a great bond  What kind of puppies are they?


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 26, 2011)

:inlove: belated congratulations!


----------



## wordstoasong (Apr 26, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Isabelle is gorgeous and I love her name! Those puppies are too cute. I don't know the back story for the puppies, but you definitely need to keep at least one to grow up with Isabelle. They will have a great bond  What kind of puppies are they?



Thanks, the white pup with brown on its head (named Yao) will be staying with us. He is the runt, and I do have a picture of the two sleeping together on a pillow. The dad is a German Shep/Collie/Lab/Retriver and the mom is a german shep cross.


----------

